# Blue tape leaving hue



## biggerman (Jul 3, 2016)

Hey all,
I've been trying to "up" my skills and I've noticed when I remove blue tape from a smooth, semi-gloss acrylic enamel surface, I see a hue where the tape was. Any idea how to remove this? Is it minuscule residue from the tape or something else?


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

biggerman said:


> Hey all,
> I've been trying to "up" my skills and I've noticed when I remove blue tape from a smooth, semi-gloss acrylic enamel surface, I see a hue where the tape was. Any idea how to remove this? Is it minuscule residue from the tape or something else?


Unless there's an absolute need to apply tape over a newly painted surface in order to paint a contrasting color next to it, it shouldn't be practiced in my opinion. Unless, the newly applied paint is thoroughly cured. Have you tried frog tape, and does it do the same thing?

I know it's a common practice for interior spray projects to mask the trim after spraying them with enamel, then spraying flat on the walls. If I were to do that, i would want to use the most passive tape possible, in terms of adhesion.


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

biggerman said:


> Hey all,
> I've been trying to "up" my skills and I've noticed when I remove blue tape from a smooth, semi-gloss acrylic enamel surface, I see a hue where the tape was. Any idea how to remove this? Is it minuscule residue from the tape or something else?


I would first try wiping with warm water, or using dish soap and warm water, since it's pretty safe to your semi gloss. .I haven't had to remedy this issue often.

If that doesn't work you can try a cleaner like goof off, or krud kutter adhesive remover. These have a moderate risk of marring your paint so do a test spot first. 
There are lots more brands, and chances are there's one that is milder which would be better. 
There's also mineral spirits but it's stinky, and also can mar or melt your paint if you're not careful. Dispose of mineral spirits rags into water before throwing away to avoid spontaneous combustion.


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

Ouch, don't use chemicals? I don't think its adhesive that is being left behind, but most likely an imprint of the tape itself to the fresh coating causing a dulling effect. Most likely you will be painting them again, sorry to say.


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

How long after painting the trim are you applying the tape? Also,l how long was the tape up for? You might just have bad tape too. Not all blue tapes are equal.


----------



## biggerman (Jul 3, 2016)

Thanks for the replies. The surface it was adhered to was fully cured. The tape was 3m Blue Original. The tape was adhered for apprx. 6 hours.


----------



## Haris (Aug 23, 2017)

Try yellow frog tape next time, that should solve your problem.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

What paint was it? I've seen the 3m blue tape with the "edge sealing" technology do that quite frequently on some lower quality (but very overpriced!) paints. The Frog tape even does it on certain brands. (not going to say which, i want to know from you. If i say so and so paint does such and such, people get ticked off at me for pointing out how bad Sher.......ALMOST!)


----------



## biggerman (Jul 3, 2016)

It wasn't Sher..almost! I believe I've been through that brand and left it in my wake. It was a brand starting with a K and ending with a an E. I don't paint cars, and I'm not educated on the properties of finer "less commercially advertised" paint. I've just recently started checking out EMTech lacquers. I've never heard of them except though a thread such as this. Great product in my opinion and on par with prices per gallon from what I'm used to paying. I may switch to pigmented lacquer sometime soon. Some companies (such as my own) don't have their names out there for the public, sometimes for good reasons.. so I don't know of any other CA approved water base paints except those from local paint stores. 
I don't think it's the paint tough. I think it's quite possibly user error (did I just say that?) I didn't tape to a break.. like I should have or paper up and out of the way. I taped up 4" and shot small enough fan pattern but the fog/mist may have settled outside my tape line.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

biggerman said:


> It wasn't Sher..almost! I believe I've been through that brand and left it in my wake. It was a brand starting with a K and ending with a an E. I don't paint cars, and I'm not educated on the properties of finer "less commercially advertised" paint. I've just recently started checking out EMTech lacquers. I've never heard of them except though a thread such as this. Great product in my opinion and on par with prices per gallon from what I'm used to paying. I may switch to pigmented lacquer sometime soon. Some companies (such as my own) don't have their names out there for the public, sometimes for good reasons.. so I don't know of any other CA approved water base paints except those from local paint stores.
> I don't think it's the paint tough. I think it's quite possibly user error (did I just say that?) I didn't tape to a break.. like I should have or paper up and out of the way. I taped up 4" and shot small enough fan pattern but the fog/mist may have settled outside my tape line.


Kelly moore is a pretty good product, unless a cheaper contractor product was used. It can be a pita when it happens, but i really don't know a good way to avoid it other than the way you mentioned. Unfortunately the DIY market that those types of paints are primarily marketed too doesn't have a lot of users that would spot the problem!


----------



## Lazerlnes (Sep 9, 2017)

I have never had the tape leave a hue on the paint, but I noticed just yesterday after I pulled some tape off the cabinets the very edge of the tape left a hue in the edge of the paint. It was not noticeable to someone not looking for it but I could see it and remember seeing this thread and wondered if this is something becoming more common.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Lazerlnes said:


> I have never had the tape leave a hue on the paint, but I noticed just yesterday after I pulled some tape off the cabinets the very edge of the tape left a hue in the edge of the paint. It was not noticeable to someone not looking for it but I could see it and remember seeing this thread and wondered if this is something becoming more common.


I have a theory that the edge "sealing" function of the tape, it being activated by the water content in the paint, may be causing this with some paints. I don't have the funds to buy every brand of paint to test my theory, but i have been hearing about this quite often in the last year or so.

I usually recommend that painters run a damp rag along the edge "sealing" tapes to possibly reduce this and to also give a better edge. I was actually told to do this by a 3M sales rep but why it isn't on the tape packaging i have no idea. I actually think Frogtape does have it somewhere on their package.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

PACman said:


> I have a theory that the edge "sealing" function of the tape, it being activated by the water content in the paint, may be causing this with some paints. I don't have the funds to buy every brand of paint to test my theory, but i have been hearing about this quite often in the last year or so.
> 
> *I usually recommend that painters run a damp rag along the edge "sealing" tapes to possibly reduce this and to also give a better edge.* I was actually told to do this by a 3M sales rep but why it isn't on the tape packaging i have no idea. I actually think Frogtape does have it somewhere on their package.


I have heard the same thing from my 3M guy and several of my painters.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

What instances are painters finding a need to apply tape to a newly painted surface? And is this a common practice? It use to be that everything was just cut with a brush into an adjacent coating. Done.


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

CApainter said:


> What instances are painters finding a need to apply tape to a newly painted surface? And is this a common practice? It use to be that everything was just cut with a brush into an adjacent coating. Done.


Yes it's common practice for multiple situations. Accent walls, trim, just transitions in general is one way to put it i guess.. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

lilpaintchic said:


> Yes it's common practice for multiple situations. Accent walls, trim, just transitions in general is one way to put it i guess..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I guess since I learned how to paint with very little tape use, I just avoid putting anything on a newly painted surface. There have been times where I have done it, but not often.

Maybe my jobs aren't subject to the scrutiny of others, where tape helps speed up production while maintaining crisp lines. I like to think I'm offering an old world crafty look with my squiggily cut in lines. No one's complained so far.


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

CApainter said:


> What instances are painters finding a need to apply tape to a newly painted surface? And is this a common practice? It use to be that everything was just cut with a brush into an adjacent coating. Done.


Textured bullnosed wall. That is the most common one for me.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

Only time I can remember putting tape on a recently painted surface to get a straight line was where a GC wanted a colour change on the outside corner of a bullnose corner on a smooth wall. I was definitely cringing when I was pulling the tape off.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

MikeCalifornia said:


> Textured bullnosed wall. That is the most common one for me.


I've had to do the same. Especially with the textured surface. Which brings up another point about accent color termination. It looks odd to me when an accent color is terminated on an outside corner verses an inside corner. The walls tend to lose their bulk and three dimensional look. The paint essentially becomes wallpaper. And even with wall covering, terminating on an outside corner looks odd.

Imagine hanging a weighty pattern or visually deep landscape. They look great and life like on a back wall. But run it to an outside corner, it's merely a flat mural.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Any color or pattern transition on an outside corner is a major decorating faux pa(?). Any good decorina should know that. It is even better to put a trim piece on an outside corner or even a bull-nose corner than to just end a color or pattern there. It needs to have a visual boundary of some sort. Never looks correct either way.


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

PACman said:


> I have a theory that the edge "sealing" function of the tape, it being activated by the water content in the paint, may be causing this with some paints. I don't have the funds to buy every brand of paint to test my theory, but i have been hearing about this quite often in the last year or so.
> 
> I usually recommend that painters run a damp rag along the edge "sealing" tapes to possibly reduce this and to also give a better edge. I was actually told to do this by a 3M sales rep but why it isn't on the tape packaging i have no idea. I actually think Frogtape does have it somewhere on their package.


I had it happen to me a few days ago with yellow frog tape on a black countertop! Weird.and it was a bummer.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

And we tape freshly painted surfaces all the time.
Paint the trim first, backmask and hit the lids and walls. Spray or roll, we always do it that way. It's just easier (and looks better) to run tape....

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Anyhow my personal experience with this leads me to believe that in certain tape/paint/cure/humidity situations (i haven't actually found out what yet), those self sealing tapes (frog tape, 3M blue etc.) will sometimes pull moisture out of the paint film, which somehow in certain situations causes a very slight visual color change. It may actually be a sheen change that looks like a hue or color change. It MAY cure out, i really don't know. It could be effecting the cure rate of the area that the tape is on and causing it to lag or be accelerated in comparison to the exposed painted area. I haven't investigated this yet in the hillbilly paint lab. Maybe a winter project.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Putting tape on a freshly painted surface without allowing the full cure time is merely performing a premature pull test. I understand some painters use tape as a crutch, but in my opinion, it's not a best practice to apply tape to an under developed film. But I get it, expediency is king in this Biz. Especially for the spray jockeys.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

CApainter said:


> Putting tape on a freshly painted surface without allowing the full cure time is merely performing a premature pull test. I understand some painters use tape as a crutch, but in my opinion, it's not a best practice to apply tape to an under developed film. But I get it, expediency is king in this Biz. Especially for the spray jockeys.


Case in point, even BM Aura recommends cleaning their newly painted surface only after two weeks. Therefore, wiping the surface to remove tape adhesive residue, or buffing out surface anomalies prior to full film cure, would likely render any warranty null and void.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

The following is Frog Tape's recommendation for freshly painted surfaces: 

"For application to fresh paint (at least 24 hours old), we recommend you use FrogTape® Delicate Surface. 

*FrogTape® Multi-Surface should only be applied to cured surfaces.* In relation to paint, “cured” does not mean the same thing as “dry”. 

The curing of paint takes place on a chemical level and is not just the evaporation of liquid from the paint. A cured paint will be a solid state throughout, not just dry to the touch. A latex paint may feel dry within hours after painting but factors such as humidity, paint color, and the number of coats will impact how long it takes it to actually cure. We recommend waiting at least 3 days and testing FrogTape® Multi-Surface in an inconspicuous area if you have concerns about your paint being cured."


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

CApainter said:


> The following is Frog Tape's recommendation for freshly painted surfaces:
> 
> "For application to fresh paint (at least 24 hours old), we recommend you use FrogTape® Delicate Surface.
> 
> ...


Sounds like another product that "implies" that it will do something but actually doesn't. Kind of like "paint AND primer"!


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

I hate to appear like I'm latching on to a bone, but without determining the limitations of the paint, and tape, there's no way anyone can give a reasonable recommendation one way or the other. This thread began with how to address a paint film compromised by tape. Should the response be: 

1. To just wipe the surface with an assortment of potential cleaners and solvents regardless of recommended cure times before cleaning ?

2. Should it be to use a certain type of tape that claims to be sensitive to delicate surfaces? 

3. Should it be to avoid placing tape on "un-cured" paint films all together? 

4. Just proceed at one's own risk?

I'm guessing four is the most opted for.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

I'm gonna stick with option 3 here. It hasn't failed me yet.

And go ahead and latch onto that bone, CA. Let the good times roll.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

slinger58 said:


> I'm gonna stick with option 3 here. It hasn't failed me yet.
> 
> And go ahead and latch onto that bone, CA. Let the good times roll. Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I guess the problem I have is tape was not used for probably centuries in the way it is used today, because painters customarily cut in trim, accents, or walls rather than tape over what they just recently painted. 

It only became popular to tape over newly painted surface when processes, aimed at spraying, required a newly painted surface to be taped in order to accommodate the spraying of the adjacent surface, in the same day in many cases. It really has to do more with expediency than it has to do with better results.

Does it produce the desired results? Absolutely! Better cut lines and faster turnovers. But does it contribute to the possibility of marred enamel surfaces? Of course it does. Because you're not supposed to tape over a painted surface until it "cures". Will painters under tight constraints allow proper cure time before applying tape? Heck no!

So at the end of the day, it may be a smart preference and business decision to tape over a newly painted surface, but I don't believe it can be considered a best practice. And I'd bet the paint manufacturers would agree.


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

CApainter said:


> Putting tape on a freshly painted surface without allowing the full cure time is merely performing a premature pull test. I understand some painters use tape as a crutch, but in my opinion, it's not a best practice to apply tape to an under developed film. But I get it, expediency is king in this Biz. Especially for the spray jockeys.


Seriously? Lol.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

lilpaintchic said:


> Seriously? Lol.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I feel obligated to answer the question. Yes.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

CApainter said:


> I feel obligated to answer the question. Yes.




Lol. The few times I tried taping, I didn't do very well. Guess it's an acquired skill. Thank goodness I know how to paint! 



Just thought I'd help CA stoke the fire a little. Hee hee! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

If it didn't bring back somewhat traumatizing memories of the last endless tape debate I'd take the bait. As it is meh. Whatever gets you paid I guess. When I thinking that statement and apply it to our work I shake my head and laugh cuz that just wouldn't fly. It's just an example of the different circumstances of our employment and the different projects we all do. 

I do think pacs thoughts on why tape sometimes discolors things makes some sense. It reminds me of a few jobs I've experienced that on (on painted surfaces and on hardwoods)and a set of black doors that was talked about here several months (maybe a year??) Ago.
Anywho, paint on fellow brothers of the brush....and keep it tight.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

I'm definitely not dependent on tape to earn a living. Frankly, I could paint an entire house inside and out without it. But I do use it quite a bit. My standard is two inch blue tape. I use it mostly on mechanical equipment when I'm spraying.

Yes, I'm a spray jockey too!


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

CApainter said:


> I guess the problem I have is tape was not used for probably centuries in the way it is used today, because painters customarily cut in trim, accents, or walls rather than tape over what they just recently painted.
> 
> It only became popular to tape over newly painted surface when processes, aimed at spraying, required a newly painted surface to be taped in order to accommodate the spraying of the adjacent surface, in the same day in many cases. It really has to do more with expediency than it has to do with better results.
> 
> ...


Yes for the most part they do. If the tape effects an un-cured paint coating, the manufacturers warranty is no longer valid. Most paint manufacturers will go by a 3 week to 60 day cure period as a minimum for putting tape on their paint. As i have said before, the tape manufacturers can and will say one thing (14 day clean release, etc.) and the paint companies will say something entirely different. The tape companies have never tested their tape on every paint there is and the paint companies haven't tested every tape on their paint. Any "testing" done by the paint companies typically is comprised of a test using 3M 2020 standard masking tape (used to give a standard reference point), applied for 24 hours, after their designated cure time frame. Anything else is pure speculation on the the part of the tape manufacturers.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

PACman said:


> Yes for the most part they do. If the tape effects an un-cured paint coating, the manufacturers warranty is no longer valid. Most paint manufacturers will go by a 3 week to 60 day cure period as a minimum for putting tape on their paint. As i have said before, the tape manufacturers can and will say one thing (14 day clean release, etc.) and the paint companies will say something entirely different. The tape companies have never tested their tape on every paint there is and the paint companies haven't tested every tape on their paint. Any "testing" done by the paint companies typically is comprised of a test using 3M 2020 standard masking tape (used to give a standard reference point), applied for 24 hours, after their designated cure time frame. Anything else is pure speculation on the the part of the tape manufacturers.


So you just corroborated that applying tape over a newly painted surface is not only not a recommended practice by the paint manufacturers, but also may not be a very good business practice in terms of warranties. Therefore, as I stated earlier, it is a practice that although successful for many painters, comes with a risk. So anyone seeing tape related anomalies on their freshly coated surface really don't have a leg to stand on.

Thanks PAC


----------

